# LONG thin worm!



## ScurvyGoat (Dec 1, 2011)

I started up a 2.5 gallon planted shrimp and snail tank to surprise my mum for her birthday. Currently it has a handful of blue ramshorns, some malaysian trumpets, three ghost shrimp, a briggs ivory orange eye snail, and a couple cherry shrimp. (Side question: two cherries haven't been spotted in a few days, would ghosts kill cherries?) it has a piece of mopani wood and some various plants from my 5.5 gallon tank. Sand bottom, heater & 2 thermometers (78), and a nano rocket filter from Joe on Aquabid (air driven with Seachem Matrix and floss). Ammonia is a lil high, I forget the number but the color was faintly greenish, rest 0 by API master liquid. 
Tonight to my utter horror I found what appeared to be a root wiggling and moving around! I grabbed my feeding tongs and the thing coiled in a ball!!! I don't know what it is or where it came from or if there's more. It's HUGE, about 3-4 inches long. I've been trying so hard to make this a beautiful gift and now this! Will it kill everything? Is the tank doomed?
*H2


http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/ScurvyGoat/null_zps5283df4e.jpg
http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/ScurvyGoat/null_zpsdb4b08ec.jpg


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Yikes! Sorry I have no experience with any form of worms in my tanks. Keep us posted.


----------

